# Pup won't eat raw chicken necks!



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

O.K., Zepp has been eating raw...Nature's Variety pre-ground chubs. She loves it...hops around on the floor like a wild cat at food time. This week I wanted to switch her to DIY raw, so I started off with a chicken neck. She licked it, jumped back, barked at it, turned her bowl over, grabbed it and ran. I let her take it outside, where she played with it in the dirt. Took that one away after awhile (she never ate any of it) and gave her a clean one in her crate. Nothing. She looked at me I was nuts! I am really surprised, cause she has a very high food drive. Any thoughts?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

My pup did this with veggies LOL. It is cute to watch!
HAHAH! 
I just left the veggies on the floor until he decided he wanted to eat them.
He always hated peas. So maybe ur pup just dosent like it...I would try it for a few more days though.
Just a thought


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

A few thoughts - 
Might try serving it warm (room temp vs. cold from the frig). The one time I tried Natures Variety raw patties they had a somewhat paste texture vs. meaty chunky. So mayby try smearing some of it on the chicken neck. Or sprinkling it with grated parmesan cheese. Or if she knows the game of tug, hold the chicken neck out and ask her to tug and once she bites into it she might recognize it more as something edible.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

ok, thanks for the ideas. She kind of did the same thing with the raw marrow bone I let her chew on the first time. Didn't want it the first time but loved it the second time. It was frozen. She loves ice cubes, maybe I should try the chicken frozen! Maybe she just needs time to get used to the idea!


----------

